# Savage-Stevens 200 Opinions



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

If you need a cheap beater rifle that is supposed to be a good shooter, Academy has the Savage-Stevens 200 on sale from $279 to $179. Sale is supposed to end 1/22/2011 but I've heard that others have been told its going longer. 

I'm thinking about picking one of these up for a tinker around/learn with rifle. I think it would be fun to modify or change the stock, do a basic trigger job, etc.... I've read that a bunch of folks use these actions to build sniper rifles with. I currently have a .270 win, 6.5x55, and a .223, all bolt action deer rifles. What caliber would ya'll get? I'm thinking about the 7mm-08 since it is light on recoil and is supposed to be a good caliber. Any thoughts on these rifles for the price?


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

They are pretty good rifles, especially for the price. If you have a .270 I would get something different, something in the .30 cal range. Of course it depends on what you intend to do with it, hunt varmits or use for a back up gun for you, or a starter for a wife or kid. The 7mm-08 is a great caliber, my wife uses one for a back up and one of my daughters uses one regurlarly. She is deadly with hers.
Good luck.
BB


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey, I appreciate your advice. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna get one as I've wanted a bang around rifle that I could paint the stock on and such for quiet a while. For the price I probably won't pass it up. 

My dilema is this.... All of the stores in the Austin area only have the .270 or 7mm-08 in stock. I was set on the 7mm-08 until I started reading that these rifles have an 1:11 or 1:11.5 twist ratio which is supposed to be bad for bullet stabalization in heavier bullets (over 140 grains). The .270 in this rifle has a more traditional twist ratio of 1:9 I believe so it would theoretically shoot a heavier bulled more accurately.

So my thinking is this.... 

Pro .270
I already own the caliber and really like it. Why buy the 7mm-08 when it won't shoot anything heavier than what most shoot in the .270 (130-140 grain) (in this particular barrel with the slow twist rate)? To me that is just duplicating the .270 in a round that is more expensive to buy ammo for. I could understand it if the 7mm-08 vastly outshines the .270 in heavier bullet performance, and it may, but if you can't stabalize it in this particular barrel, then what advantage is the 7mm-08 in this specific rifle? From what I've read, there is very little advantage ballistically, if any, that the 7mm-08 has over the .270 in the lighter bullets. The .270 is an old caliber that is certainly not likely to fall out of favor any time soon so a wide variety of inexpensive ammo is a big plus. 

Pro 7mm-08
Everyone I've spoken to about this caliber loves it. Its a short action with mild recoil that will perform as well as the .270 in lighter offerings and it may even shoot a heavier bullet just fine despite this rifle's slow twist ratio. I have no plans to hunt anything larger than deer/pigs in the near future so I have no reason to shoot the heavier offerings anyway. The 7mm-08 may be a little better for my kids to learn on as they grow up. The last big thing is that I don't own a 7mm-08 and I really like the idea of getting something new. 

In closing, I'm not very knowlegable when it comes to ballistics and such but I am an overanalyzer of anything that should be kept simple, in other words a worry wart. If ya'll would like to add anything or point out anything I missed I'm all ears. I'm still really open to either caliber at this point.


----------



## WOODY2373 (Jan 3, 2007)

*got 2*

I picked two of them up last night, 270 and 7mm-08. Couldn't resist for $179, seems like a pretty solid gun. been told the only problem is it has a rough trigger, we'll see soon.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

WOODY2373 said:


> I picked two of them up last night, 270 and 7mm-08. Couldn't resist for $179, seems like a pretty solid gun. been told the only problem is it has a rough trigger, we'll see soon.


A trigger job and adjustment is supposed to be pretty simple on these rifles, good down to 3.5-4lbs.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

If this model has the accu-trigger you will be good to go. My daughter has a Savage with the accu-trigger in 7-08, nice little gun. She painted the black stock pink, otherwise it is a sound rifle. If it does not have the adjustable trigger, a gunsmith should be able to do it for very little. My daughter shoots the 140 gr, I do not know if her gun would shoot the heavier bullets ok. My wife has the model 7 Remm. in 7-08 but we have not shot anything heavier than 140's either, she has a couple of .30 cals for shooting bigger animals. Wish I could help more. Several on here shoot the 7-08, someone should have experience with the heavier bullets.
Good luck.
BB


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

I bought a Stevens 7mm-08 last year for the action. I had plans to replace the barrell, stock and trigger. However, I had read somewhere that some of them were good shooters. So I did a quick trigger job (with a wet stone, pretty easy to file down), put a box of shells through it to break in the barrel... and the dang thing shoots sub-moa. I haven't touched it since. It is my goto gun for quick ranch trips, banging around in the truck, loaner gun ect. I will probably buy another for a project gun. Thanks for the heads up on the sale.


----------



## WOODY2373 (Jan 3, 2007)

I also found some nice laminated stocks for the model 200 from boyds. They run around $90.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

I went to Academy in Corpus Christi tonight in hopes of finding a 30.06 but all they had were .270's. The clerk told me they had about 70 left over from Black Friday last year that they were trying to move. I looked above and saw at least 30 stacked up but all 270's. I already have a .270 Remington 700 ADL so I passed.


----------



## duggy (Jul 13, 2009)

went to academy last night to pick up a stevens 200 but ended up with a remington 700 after looking at the two. the stevens is a nice solid gun, but the trigger on the 700 sold me.


----------



## firefight (Sep 12, 2009)

*Savage-Stevens 200*

The only thing wrong with Academy sale is that the .223 is not on sale.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a Stevens 200 in 30.06 and love it. Especially since I put a Rifle Basix trigger in it.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

firefight said:


> The only thing wrong with Academy sale is that the .223 is not on sale.


TRUE DAT!


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok, got the 7mm08. I really like the shorter throw of the short action. I'm still a little sad I passed on the good ole .270 but I'll probably give this one to my daughter to hunt with. Thanks for all of the info.


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

Got one in 270 this afternoon. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I picked up a 22-250 in a trade and was going to use it for further bartering but the thing shot so well I kept it. I went to savageshootersupply.com and got an after marker trigger for 100 bucks and it is even better now. What else to you need? GG


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

Just picked up a 7mm08 this afternoon thanks for the head's up!!!!


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

I have two . 22-250 & 25-06. LOVE THEM BOTH. "YES" you can adjust the trigger even if it does not have the accue trigger. Remove the trigger guard only 2 bolts & there is the detint allen head srew. Turn it outward u can feel it click like a scope adjustment . I went 3 -4 clicks really made the trigger nice & soft. I found this while browsen on the net lookin to see how to adjust trigger pull. Have shot a little over a box of shells through each gun. The 22-250 "which" my wife, me, & 8 year old son shoot has killed every deer shot . 2 are mounted. It loves Federal 60 grain vital shock soft point. The 25-06 has only shot 1 deer High neck. It loves the Hornady custom 117 . I tried the Hornady light magnum 117 but the gun would not keep a tight group "to fast". The Hornady Custom cut holes. That is a good price for sure & for the gun u will be happy.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

p.s. I tried the Winchester X 64 grain softpoints in the Stevens 22-250 looking for a heavy bullet for deer & hog hunting when I started but that load also would not group tight. The federals do & sure make me feel comfortable now when shooting a deer behind the shoulder. Both my wife & son have shot at least 1 deer behind the shoulder & only 1 ran 20 yards. Wifes buck big body 10 w/ 17 5/8 inside spread


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

I called the Sugar Land location and they are not running the special, what locations in the Houston area are?


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Looked up on the web site and both the 200 short and long do not have the accutriger. Also noticed not drilled or taped for scope. 

Are you guys seeing anything different?


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I bought what I believe to bne this same rifle in 7mm08 last year . It is drilled and tapped for a scope and yes the trigger is rough. Otherwise, its a great gun for the money. It's a good gun period IMHO. Mine shoots really well so far witht he nikon prostaff 3x9 I put on it

Internet reviews for this rifle are glowing , especially for the money


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

typical of the reviews I saw last year before I purchased mine

http://www.biggamehunt.net/reviews/stevens-200-rifle-review


----------



## WOODY2373 (Jan 3, 2007)

KIKO said:


> I called the Sugar Land location and they are not running the special, what locations in the Houston area are?


I picked mine up at the academy on Spencer in Pasadena. They had quite a few left


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice choice on the 7mm-08. I see you have a 6.5x55. That is a caliber that many in the US don't know about and use. It is the most popular caliber in Eaurope. It is a flat shooting round. We use one in college and shot 140 grn Nosler Partitions in it and it was bad medicine for hogs and my buddy took may deer deer with it as well. He also hand loaded some 100grn ballistic tips for coyotes and it was a great varmint load.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

They will be on sale till the end of the month.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I bought a 270 and yes they are tapped and drilled. Also had a nice pad on it as well. Heck of a deal for the price. I got some fancy guns and I am going to have some fun with this one just to show you don,t have to spend $1,000 for a gun. I might go back and get the 7mm-08. Not familiar with this load. Whats the difference between this and a 7mm?


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

great white fisherman said:


> I bought a 270 and yes they are tapped and drilled. Also had a nice pad on it as well. Heck of a deal for the price. I got some fancy guns and I am going to have some fun with this one just to show you don,t have to spend $1,000 for a gun. I might go back and get the 7mm-08. Not familiar with this load. Whats the difference between this and a 7mm?




308 casing, necked down to a 7mm bullet


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

great white fisherman said:


> Whats the difference between this and a 7mm?


10+ grains of powder.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

All Stevens 200's are drilled and tapped for scope mounting. 

No Accutrigger though. Not a big deal as I just changed out the spring on my step -son's .243 with music wire, and the trigger is a nice 3.5lbs now.


----------



## BubbaKingfish (Nov 11, 2009)

I picked up one earlier this afternoon in .270 at the Pasadena location. Thanks for the information. Certainly can't go wrong at that price!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Going quick... Picked up a 270 and a 7mm08 today and the stacks were pretty short.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I had been looking for one in 7mm-08 for a week or so and every Academy I checked was out of stock. Finally found a few today and got one for my son. My brother went in later and got the last one they had at that store for his son. I don't think you can really go wrong for $179. 

The stocks are kinda flimsy but they are pillar bedded (ok, ok, I use the term loosly here) and the barrel is free floated. The barreled action is identical to the Savage 110 and 10. There is a minor difference in the trigger assembly vs the old style non-accutrigger. It appears that with a lighter spring and a little hone work that the factory trigger can be cleaned up pretty easily. The trigger has quite a bit of creep and with the stock spring is pretty heavy even when you back it off as far as you can. If you are comfortable working on triggers it won't be any big trick. If not, you could pop in a Rifle Basix trigger for $90 or so.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

After two years of deliberating (drooling) over a bolt action of some kind, my wife finally let me pull the trigger on a Stevens 200 in .270 last night. It was between this and a Marlin XL7 or XS7. Around here the best price on a Marlin would have been $350, so this super discounted Stevens won out. I'm super excited! Can't wait to get it cleaned up, scope mounted, and start seeing how it will group!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, I bought my second one today and got the 7mm-08, while standing there I sold three to other people walking up. I am good at sales, lol. The lady manager gave me a box of Federal shells for one cent. I was told they had these guns for over a year. I think I am going to enjoy the 7mm-08 and just sell the 270 sense I have a tack driving Browning 270 that has nine lugs on the bolt.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

KIKO said:


> I called the Sugar Land location and they are not running the special, what locations in the Houston area are?


They sure are, I picked up a 7mm-08 there on 1/27/11. Funny thing is, I had $80 in gift cards from Christmas, and after buying the rifle, I found $100 bucks in the parking lot of a certain business... so I paid just about nothing out of pocket for the gun. And this was the day my daughter was born. A good day! I'd have loved to have returned the money to it's rightful owner, but in the middle of a huge parking lot there was just no telling.... I just considered myself blessed.
Went back and picked up a Nikon Prostaff 3 x 9 x 40 for $99...they were marked $160 and the guys at the counter didn't know they were on sale until they rang it up.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Has anyone shot their rifle they bought yet?


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I haven't shot mine yet. Got the 7mm-08. I'm a little worried about how it will shoot with the 11:1 twist rate. I'm gonna get some 140gr and 120gr to see which shoots best. I've read both good and bad reviews about the Stevens 7mm-08 due to the goofy twist ratio. I'm hoping it will shoot the 140gr bullets well but we'll see. Has anyone shot the Winchester Silvertip ballistic tip bullets? I've read that they shoot well but I've also read bad things about ballistic tipped bullets.


----------



## BubbaKingfish (Nov 11, 2009)

It looks like several people on here were able to get a Stevens 200 in either 270 or 7mm-08, so I'm wondering what kind of scope everybody plans on putting on it. Any suggestions on what to get or what to stay away from? I've looked into getting a Nikon Prostaff or a Bushnell(can't remember the model right off hand).I don't want to completely break the bank on the scope, but I realize that a good quality scope is an absolute must.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

The 7mm-08 is a great caliper and I see where alot of folks bought one...I'm glad I started reloading for mine.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

BubbaKingfish said:


> It looks like several people on here were able to get a Stevens 200 in either 270 or 7mm-08, so I'm wondering what kind of scope everybody plans on putting on it. Any suggestions on what to get or what to stay away from? I've looked into getting a Nikon Prostaff or a Bushnell(can't remember the model right off hand).I don't want to completely break the bank on the scope, but I realize that a good quality scope is an absolute must.


 reread post #36.... the Prostaff is on sale for $99 at Academy. :brew2:


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

BubbaKingfish said:


> It looks like several people on here were able to get a Stevens 200 in either 270 or 7mm-08, so I'm wondering what kind of scope everybody plans on putting on it. Any suggestions on what to get or what to stay away from? I've looked into getting a Nikon Prostaff or a Bushnell(can't remember the model right off hand).I don't want to completely break the bank on the scope, but I realize that a good quality scope is an absolute must.


Nikons are good and for $99 that would be hard to beat. I have a Nikon Buckmaster that is a good scope. Academy also had the Bushnell 3200 Elite on sell a while back, marked down from $179 to $139. Those are supposed to be pretty good scopes, expecially for that price. My buddies also like the Burris Fullfields too. If you can still find them at that price, I would go with either the Nikon or the Bushnell. If I could pony up the extra $40, I would probably go with the Bushnell 3200 Elite for $139. I'm sure that Nikon or Bushnell will be as good as it gets for a sub $200 scope. Anything significantly better will be quiet a bit more.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm gonna put a bushnell dusk to dawn 3x9x56 on my .270. Really can't wait to put it all together and see how she blows.


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

I put a Dusk to Dawn 6x18x50 on a 243 this year and I love it. I'm pretty sure I 'm gonna put one on the 7mm08 I picked up a couple of weeks ago. I've heard really good things about the Redfield Revolution 4x12x40 what do you all think??


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

fowlwaters said:


> Has anyone shot their rifle they bought yet?


I am waiting to hear from someone on this. I talked to a freind of mine who bought the 270 and he said it a lot of recoil. I have not shot mine yet.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

the recoil is stout for that gun - its very light and the stock does not help absorb any. for hunting its just fine though as it will be easy to carry.


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

Sounds like a Muzzle Break may be in order.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

If anybody ended up with the 7MM08 and is looking to sale, my buddy missed the boat and is hunting for one. PM me with some contact info and I will get you two in contact.


----------

